# what is the middle button on the center console below the radio for?



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

so i have an 01 TT quattro and i noticed a buttion on the middle between the gas opener and the trunk button. what is that for?


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

It will turn off the interior motion sensor for the alarm. If you weren't aware of this cool feature, try it sometime... roll your windows down, lock the car then stick your arm in one of the window and wave it around. 
I'm not sure how the button works, but it will turn the motion sensor off if you do it right. If you have your owner's manual the directions are in there.










_Modified by 20vTurboTT at 10:03 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

i have to remember to turn it off whenever my german shorthair is with me cause he sets that alarm off in a hurry. damn dog, i told him to sit still..


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (fijitt)*

not there on cabrios


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_not there on cabrios

It's only on some of them.


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

scared the $h!t out of me when i found out it was there 
reached my arm in to grab something and my car yelled at me


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I have the button on my roadster, have used it with the pugs before.


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: what is the middle button on the center console below the radio for? (jetta8vwolfsburg)*

You have to also shut it off if you trailer the car. I learned this last fall as the car alarm was going off on the trailer in the rear view mirror about every 10 miles.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

I think the actual sensor is up by the map lights


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

The motion alarm doesn't exist in my 04 3.2 Coupe, but was in my old 01 225. They either stopped installing them after a certain model year, or specifically in the 3.2 model.
In any case, here's the interesting part... The remote for the Valentine 1 fits perfectly in where the sensor usually is! It's actually quite stealthy, because it's high enough that you can't see it unless in the car or crouched down near the ground behind the car.








Now - I need to find something cool to put in place of the middle button on the console.



_Modified by Kammer at 3:23 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (fijitt)*

Seen the button before on other TTs. Mine doesn't have it.
fijitt - Your gsp gets in your TT? Mine's only allowed in on _*very special*_ occasions. She's usually in the wife's Subaru.


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

yep he is the only one that ever sits in the back seat(blanket wrapped around lower part of seat)















best dogs ever











_Modified by fijitt at 2:34 PM 1/29/2009_


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

It's not in our 2005...I was wonder if it can be simply added?
Sean


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: what is the middle button on the center console below the radio for? (audiguy01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiguy01* »_You have to also shut it off if you trailer the car. I learned this last fall as the car alarm was going off on the trailer in the rear view mirror about every 10 miles.

found this out the hard way. I couldnt figure out what the hell was goin on when i trailered the car home from previous owners house. After about an hour of continuously pressing the unlock button, I unhooked the battery


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: what is the middle button on the center console below the radio for? (winTTer)*

so how do u work the swicth? i know what it is but cant get it to turn off...my dog sets if off sometimes as well....


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: what is the middle button on the center console below the radio for? (TTurboNegro)*

Read the manual, it states how to shut it off. 
I learned how to shut mine off parked on the side of the highway sitting on the back of my trailer reading the manual for 20 minutes.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: what is the middle button on the center console below the radio for? (audiguy01)*

BTW, this feature is not present in my 2005 coupe 225. 
The button is non-pressable blank and the alarm feature does not exist period.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: what is the middle button on the center console below the radio for? (Senater_Cache)*

Not true, the early MkI's came with the separate shut-off feature, whereas later TTs had it integrated which is why there is a blank. In reality, if you're going to turn your car alarm on, why would you want to shut off part of it?


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

My mother has a 2005 A4 and you can disable the feature via a button in case the car has to be towed....according to the manual. I dont have the button in our 2005 TT, but I have not tried to see if there is still an interior motion detector. I jsut assumed since we dont have the shut off that they also removed the motion sensor.....

Sean


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

It is in the grill above the interior lights


----------

